# ETQ 178F Diesel Generator



## nick956 (Jun 29, 2014)

Aight so I got a diesel generator with a 178f engine. The darn thing sat for over a year and before then would only start with a small squirt of starting fluid which i know is bad for diesels but was the only way too get er running. Now fast forward to today and the genset will not run or attempt to start. I know for sure this engine starts by detonation/compression of diesel and therefore does not have a spark plug nor glow plugs. I already followed the troubleshooting guide for the particular engine based off the manual and am left thinking it may be a compression issue. At first no fuel was getting to engine and fixed that, then checked valve clearances and all was good. Now the engine will run about one revolution if i spray some starting fluid but other than that wont do anything else and when it does lets out a puff of white smoke and sometimes black which i read on another forum that for sure the unit is getting fuel and i know black smoke is soot and unburned diesel. BTW i took out fuel pump and injector and both were good as the pump pumped fuel through line into the injector and out of the injector misted/sprayed the diesel. Also one thing i noticed new was that when the valve cover is off, and i pull to recoil handle to get valved on tdc or equal there is a small hiss or sounds like an air leak coming between valves and i want to believe that is where i may be loosing compression thus having difficulty. Please guide or give info on how i may get this engine running as a new engine is pricey at about over $800 and used ones arent guranteed to run.


----------

